# mulberry leaves??



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

I don't know about the nutritional value but I do know that my shrimp absolutely LOVE these leaves. You can pick them green (how I do it) and dry them out for 2-3 days. Once dried, plop a leaf in and watch them start going at it. Depending on the size of your colony, that leaf last from 1 day to a week (or 2). They go alot faster than IALs. 

I use them as weekend feeders too. lol 

Great stuff, and yes... its FREE! My kid's school has a nice big tree that I pick from. lol


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

I've been selling them my advice: 

Best would be to pick new growth max 3-4".

My property is 100% organic, I've lived here 27 years. Our City, Country and a state does not spray. I don't live near desiel truck traffic nor are local farms crop dusting. All of which cause residue that could harm shrimp.

Leaves generate nutrition for the tree. When the leave is in a decline the nutrition goes into the tree hence new leaves. Finnaly new growth has the least exposure to pollution.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

double post?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

FYI, the fruitless hybrid trees with the big leaves are just as good for shrimp.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

Awesome!!. I already have some fresh new leaves drying. Picked a few days ago!. Just wanted to check before i threw any in.. 

And my colony demolishes ials in about 1 week so id say if these are that good they wont last long


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

DogFish said:


> I've been selling them my advice:
> 
> Best would be to pick new growth max 3-4".
> 
> ...



I have a question for you specifically. I had a fellow member send me some leaves and they were sent in wet paper towels. I've had them in the refrigerator ever since. Will they still be ok to feed? I know he said to toss them in the freezer a bit before you are ready to feed. Just want to make sure I didn't screw anything up having them in the fridge for so long (a month maybe). If my babies love them, you will for sure be hearing from me since the leaves he shared with me are from you.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

ravensgate said:


> I have a question for you specifically. I had a fellow member send me some leaves and they were sent in wet paper towels. I've had them in the refrigerator ever since. Will they still be ok to feed? I know he said to toss them in the freezer a bit before you are ready to feed. Just want to make sure I didn't screw anything up having them in the fridge for so long (a month maybe). If my babies love them, you will for sure be hearing from me since the leaves he shared with me are from you.


PM sent


----------



## SaltyNC (Jun 26, 2012)

Interesting. Do they care if it is white, black, or red mulberry? I have a black mulberry tree. Love the fruit.


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

I'm happy to report I had my first set of mulberry and cherry leaves come in a few days ago thanks to Dogfish. Lemme see...took 3 days for 17 adult RCS/PFR and 70+ babies to devour a mulberry leaf to nothing Just, not 5 minutes ago, put a cherry leaf in there and have babies and adults both swarming it. It's crazy how nutty they are going over them! So, thumbs up from me.


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

ravensgate said:


> I'm happy to report I had my first set of mulberry and cherry leaves come in a few days ago thanks to Dogfish. Lemme see...took 3 days for 17 adult RCS/PFR and 70+ babies to devour a mulberry leaf to nothing Just, not 5 minutes ago, put a cherry leaf in there and have babies and adults both swarming it. It's crazy how nutty they are going over them! So, thumbs up from me.


It's like Shrimpy ice cream!


----------



## jasonpatterson (Apr 15, 2011)

SaltyNC said:


> Interesting. Do they care if it is white, black, or red mulberry? I have a black mulberry tree. Love the fruit.


Nope. Shrimp love pretty much any fruit tree leaves, any hardwoods at all, for that matter.


----------



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

Mulberry leaves are actually very high in nutrients, I googled it I admit. 

Most people I know cook them and this is the first time I've heard feeding them dried and uncooked. I have to give this a try.


----------



## artega (Apr 19, 2012)

I would like some if someone has extra or if someone is selling them


----------



## DerekFF (May 24, 2011)

randyl said:


> Mulberry leaves are actually very high in nutrients, I googled it I admit.
> 
> Most people I know cook them and this is the first time I've heard feeding them dried and uncooked. I have to give this a try.


Yes they are. High protein value. Ive got a nice mulberry tree in my dads yard. My shrimp love the daylights of of the leaves no matter if theyre green or dried, big or small 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

First leaf dropped in green eaten stem and all in 4 days...


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Sounds like I need to hit my back yard!

"People who don't like bacon can't be trusted. - NWA-Planted"


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

Yeah no kidding! Saving a few bux on food is nice. And its fun to see em nibble a leaf. Plus i like a varied diet. I imagine the shrimp dont mind either.
My other animals seem to appreciate a varied diet as well


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Where's xenxes on this thread


----------



## sapphoqueen (Feb 9, 2010)

mulberry leaves rocks my shrimps !  they are crazy about this stuff !


----------



## james0816 (Jun 26, 2008)

I have found that Mulberry leaves are like pot at a Jimmy Buffet concert. Doesn't last long at all! 

I boil them for a bit and then drop it in. The first few hours they avoid it like the plague. Check on them in the morning and it seems like every shrimp in the tank is on it.

Speaking of which...time for a restock myself.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

acitydweller said:


> Where's xenxes on this thread


Lol what? What's a mulberry?


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

M shrimp love mulberry, but I prefer to feed 'em the the cherry leaves (which they swarm) because they last longer. I freeze 'em green, then thaw in the fridge and drop 'em in. They lov'em!


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Blackberry! Yum!


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

If they go for blackberry or raspberry leaves I'd be set for life! Anybody know for sure?


----------



## sunyang730 (Jan 30, 2012)

So how to check if the leaves are okay for the shrimp???


----------



## jasonpatterson (Apr 15, 2011)

ravensgate said:


> If they go for blackberry or raspberry leaves I'd be set for life! Anybody know for sure?


Yep, they love them.


----------



## rodcuda (Jul 25, 2012)

Has anyone tried grape leaves? I am in Florida and have some land, I could fill trucks with them!!!


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

rodcuda said:


> Has anyone tried grape leaves? I am in Florida and have some land, I could fill trucks with them!!!


Yep, grape leaves seem fine -- see http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=147726

I need something natural to feed my cardinals, they don't touch algae wafers or veggie sticks, just pick through dirt and algae.


----------



## rodcuda (Jul 25, 2012)

Want some grape leaves??


----------



## DerekFF (May 24, 2011)

You dont spray your vineyards ever?

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## rodcuda (Jul 25, 2012)

No, these are wild grapes and I am in a remote area.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

sunyang730 said:


> So how to check if the leaves are okay for the shrimp???


These are leaves off fruit plants. If you are growing some in the garden you can try dropping a few leaves in the tank and see.


----------



## sunyang730 (Jan 30, 2012)

HUM.. can I also use tomato leaves???


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

NO. Toxic to cats and dogs, I imagine probably not that good for shrimp.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tomato#Plant_toxicity

Leaves traditionally used for human consumption / herbal medication all seem okay... i.e., stinging nettle leaves, mulberry leaves, indian almond leaves, grape leaves.

High calcium veggies are good:

http://www.uvm.edu/~jdion/pets/veggie.ca.bymg.html


----------



## rodcuda (Jul 25, 2012)

I have a green mulberry leaf and a tender young grape leaf in two different tanks for almost 48 hour and no real interest so far. Both tanks are fire reds and no other food for two days, though there are plenty of plants and the glass to get algae from. Not like they will starve.

I really hope they eat these soon. I would much rather feed them these as a primary food rather than processed stuff.


----------

